# Challenges of starting a new CNC business/money maker



## woodwurker (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey all,
I am looking at doing what alot of you all are doing....trying to find that niche' in the area where I can pay for my hobby and make a little bit more...I am looking at doing the good ol' word of mouth business and then talking to additional people to identify the what types of things people in this area would enjoy getting or needing. I like to think that I am pretty wise when making descisions about things such as this but I want to identify up front some of the challenges I will come into contact with. During this process I have sat and played the what if's over and over....installed a see-saw on the kitchen table and weighed out what I think are all the pros and cons....I guess I am just looking for those people who have had their own small business in their own little part of the world and see what sort of issues they have run into. I want to keep this a hobby by I also want my hobby to pay for itself and also make a little on the side...does that constitute a business?...hahaha I hope not...becasue like so many of us..we dont want our hobby turning into a job unless we invisioned it that way from the start....well...I will sit back a wait for the people wiser than I to give me their supreme guidance and hopefully when the time comes that I have to make "that" business descision.....I will have had someone who has been there done that and gotten the tshirt....who said "hmmmm...maybe you might do it this way instead of that way".
Thanks again for any input at all.
Mike:help:


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey Mike.... I'm hoping you get some good input since I've got interest in self-supporting my hobby as well.





woodwurker said:


> Hey all,
> I am looking at doing what alot of you all are doing....trying to find that niche' in the area where I can pay for my hobby and make a little bit more...I am looking at doing the good ol' word of mouth business and then talking to additional people to identify the what types of things people in this area would enjoy getting or needing. I like to think that I am pretty wise when making descisions about things such as this but I want to identify up front some of the challenges I will come into contact with. During this process I have sat and played the what if's over and over....installed a see-saw on the kitchen table and weighed out what I think are all the pros and cons....I guess I am just looking for those people who have had their own small business in their own little part of the world and see what sort of issues they have run into. I want to keep this a hobby by I also want my hobby to pay for itself and also make a little on the side...does that constitute a business?...hahaha I hope not...becasue like so many of us..we dont want our hobby turning into a job unless we invisioned it that way from the start....well...I will sit back a wait for the people wiser than I to give me their supreme guidance and hopefully when the time comes that I have to make "that" business descision.....I will have had someone who has been there done that and gotten the tshirt....who said "hmmmm...maybe you might do it this way instead of that way".
> Thanks again for any input at all.
> Mike:help:


----------



## woodwurker (Oct 18, 2009)

Lets hope so....I am quite certain that all people do not run as smoothly in their hobby business as they would like.....I look forward to the input. Hope all is well.

Mike


----------



## Routhound (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi guys, I am experienced at what you are saying. I started a small tropical fish business with dreams of making it big. That was 8 years ago and it is still just a hobby at best. I also started a guitar parts business after trying to make guitars and it has been slow but steady. I also recently purchased a CNC router (shopbot) and I intend to make a business out of it. It seems to be working so far on a local scale. My sons are heading up both businesses as a part time thing while I am working on a big fish deal (deal of a life time) no money but just something I have to do before I get to old. ALWAYS work at something you enjoy and you will always enjoy working. Small business is just that. No taxes and no retirement? It depends on your perspective to make the business what you want it to be. It only requires some time and hard work to grow. If you don't want to work or you don't have the time then it will always be a hobby.


----------



## suzylimac (Dec 8, 2009)

hey guys,i think it is the best way to do the things you like,and enjoy it ,and the most impotant thing is that persistence and work hard, you will get you want in the end.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey all,
I recently had a "business opportunity" involving things I had no knowledge nor experience with. I declined the offer. I will do something I enjoy and something I have knowledge/experience with.

I'm not afraid of work nor time investment. The way the economy is right now I'm not sure it's the best time unless it's "a little bit here and a little bit there" kind of sales.

I've decided to wait to break-out a new business till the economy improves a bit. Meanwhile I will be working/practicing to improve my overall product, knowledge and business model.

My second cnc router (CompCarve) went back to Sears a few weeks ago. I'm looking into other models but haven't decided as yet. I am working on finding the software I can work with until after Christmas and New Year.... then I'll order the new machine.

All of you have a great Christmas and a grand New Year. I don't wish to offend anyone.... but I'm a tad bit old fashioned in my beliefs and vocabulary.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Barb, so am I.
*"Merry Christmas" *and a *"Happy & prosperous New Year".*


----------



## mikeacg (Sep 16, 2009)

Barb,

Depending on your budget and your needs, you may want to consider a Roland Modela. I bought one a few years back just to see if CNC was what I wanted to do. I got the MDX-20 which does 6 x 8 x 2 3/8, big enough to make stuff, cheap enough to get a foot in the door. They have sales and I think I only paid about $2500 for the entire setup. It came with all kinds of software and I also got the scanner (you take off the cutting head and put it on the machine in its place). I am still using it for small projects and to scan clay models. But it convinced me to take the plunge and get my ShopBot Buddy (48" Alpha with a 12' PowerStick).

Mike


----------

